# Earthquake Proof?



## Elahrairah (Feb 16, 2007)

I called in sick today and I live in OC California.

Needless to say, I was wacthing TV when the quake hit today. My tank didn't suffer, but it rocked a lot and about 2 gallons of water sloshed out of it. A bit harder, the quake could have "walked" the tank off the stand. 

So, what is the best way to anchor a tank down? I figure if the stand collapses, the tank is dead anyway, but it is so top heavy, I should probaly try to anchor the tank to the wall or something.

The only thing i can think of is those water heater straps, but that would look real bad.

Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Elahrairah,

Do you have pics of the tank and the stand? I myself live where earthquakes are a frequent occurrence although thank goodness, I felt only three in my life, none of which are even higher than the intensity 5. 

All I can tell you is make sure the stand is very sturdy enough to support a very heavy weight sloshing sidewards. For stronger shocks though, there may not be a certain way at all to prevent such disaster from happening.:?


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

I am wondering if one could box in the bottom of the tank with wood and wood screws. As long as the wood rose to no higher than the surface of the substrate it might not be too unsightly.This would probably not prevent rocking of the tank but may help keep it from walking off of the stand. The wood could be stained or finished as well and screws could not be too large or it could split the wood on the stand. or possibly one could have a steel stand constructed in such a way so that the tank sat inside the frame at the base as opposed to sitting on top and flush with the edge s of the stand . Just a thought.


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

Anchoring the stand to the wall and then boxing in the bottom of the tank would be your best bet. If you do anchor the tank to the wall you'd want to be absolutely sure you were securing it to studs. With how heavy a tank is it'd just rip drywall anchors right out of the wall.


----------



## girlofgod (Aug 22, 2006)

yea, i'd recommend bolting that tank stand to the wall, and then finding some way of securing the tank to the stand. good luck!


----------



## SheyFirestar (Jun 21, 2008)

see i was thinking more if you had an angle iron stand just have some L brackets welded on so it couldnt walk anymore. personally though id rather find a way to bolt it to the floor more than a wall. walls can move incredible distances in an earthquake.


----------



## Elahrairah (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks for the help.

I am afraid that I have to anchor the tank to the wall, since it is so top heavy (the stand is more than adequate to support the weight, but all the water still makes it top heavy, so if it should rock, it will come down). It is a 60 gallon acrylic.

I just don't know how to anchor to a wall. Of course, if the wall comes down, it will take the tank with it, but then I will have other problems to worry about at that point.


----------



## SheyFirestar (Jun 21, 2008)

what kind of stand do you have, is it wood or like angle iron. like mentioned before locate the studs in your wall. they make a little gadget called a stud finder for this. you run it along the wall and it tells you where the supports are. if your stand is wood depending on how well its built you may want to add another piece say like a 2x4 on the inside so you have something solid to anchor into. then just use something like an eye bolt and a length of chain. just an idea of how to do it im sure there are many other ways. angle iron style might be a little tougher because drilling into it for the eye bolts could be a pain unless you got good tools. my 2 cents hopefully some other people bounce some ideas out there for ya.


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

A chain or metal strap would be how I'd secure it to the wall. Just don't give it too much slack or once the stand starts moving it could bring a section of wall with it or snap the anchor.


----------



## BrookeB (May 1, 2020)

I'm considering bolting my aquariums to studs on all four corners and bolt all four corners of the stands to studs as well, then link the tanks to the stands in the same way. I believe a good adhesive should work on the tank and wont be ugly. Anticipating that 850 pounds of water is gonna create a lot of motion, its possible that some of that will live thru a 6+ earthquake.


----------

